# What foods will your dog NOT eat?



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw in another thread that someone has a poodle that won't eat peanut butter (insert universal canine gasp here), and I thought it would be fun to talk about the foods that we expect our dogs to love, and for whatever reason they hate them.

I'll start 

Jasper won't eat 'plain' microwave popcorn. He'll sniff it, lick it, but ultimately leaves it for Piper to eat. The minute it has salt or butter spray on it though, he loves it.

Piper won't eat raw egg. I use egg whites in cooking fairly often, and rather than waste the yolk will put it in a bowl for the dogs. Piper refuses to even come near the bowl unless it's been microwaved.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

As mentioned in the same thread, Honest Kitchen is the one and only food that I have ever found that Timi won't eat.
Teaka, the list of what she will eat would be much shorter than what she won't eat lol!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! Molly will not touch PNButter in any way, shape, or kind! She also won't touch 'fresh' raw veggies, fruit, or any milk bone type dog biscuit!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily doesn't like PB either, but Peeves will eat a PBJ sandwich if you give it to him. Lily also doesn't eat any veggies or many fruits. I can't quite say yet about Javelin.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I have yet to come across a food that Abbey won't eat, the second I start chopping anything she's there. Loves her veggies, fruit, PB and yogurt.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Only thing I can think of is spinach/lettuce. Everything else is on the menu.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris won't eat PB either, won't touch any kind of fruit and the only veg she will eat is baked sweet potato. She will take popcorn suck the salt off and spit out the soggy popcorn. Loves scrambled egg but won't touch raw egg. Won't eat raw chicken, beef, any kind of raw food. Curls back her lips and looks at it with great disgust. Won't eat yogurt or cottage cheese either.

Never had a dog quite like this with regard to food. Fabulous in every other way.

VQ


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver won't eat....


uhhhhhhh, sorry, haven't found it yet.............


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck doesn't like eggs unless they are hard boiled. He's not a fan of celery or leafy greens. I am happy he has acquired a taste for PB, just for the pill camouflage properties.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha! Dulcie is one of the PB haters. Quite amazing to me actually - and I tried many different ways just to be sure. This stems back to her very youngest puppy days, so it is a true dislike. She is also not a fan of most veggies in their pure form (i.e., cooked or smushed and placed in her bowl). However, she will eat most veggies etc if mixed in with her raw meat. 
Since she doesn't eat most veggies etc for treats or snacks, I didn't think she would go for many fruits either. However, one day last week I was eating an apple and she was pretty interested. SO I gave her a portion and she ate it up with pleasure. So there is that!

Really, the only thing she absolutely refuses is peanut butter. Even veggies she will eat when mixed with meat. She likes yogurt very much and has never yet turned up her nose at most things I feed her. So, I would not say she is picky - just not a big fan of treats and veggies unless its a part of her supper.

For training, she isn't much interested in treats unless she is already hungry. She is more motivated by play and of course her favorite thing in the universe - her ball!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How fun to read the responses to this question! Both my girls are pretty close to being a cat when it comes to things they will eat! (since cats are so picky! but my cats have always liked anything Ive given them.) Ive never had a dog picker than my Border Collie! Stella is a very close second! It took 2 yrs to find a food that Fire would eat more than once every 3 days. Same with treats! I love to buy them treats and such but I know 98% of the time either one or the other or both wont eat it!! So my cupboard is full of treats that I have to remember which dog to give each one too! 
For training I stick with cheese and hotdog and some of the meat rolls that Nat Balance makes. Both of them only like them fresh. Once they go in the fridge for a couple days, they don't like the texture anymore.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

As a puppy, there was nothing Jonah wouldn't eat, except banana, and I offered him everything that was safe for dogs to eat.

Now at almost 2, he still doesn't like banana and he no longer cares for melon of any kind or pieces of apple, however he will eat homemade applesauce....and that's about it. 

I am ever grateful that he is not a picky eater.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne is really picky, no canned dog food, unless it is chicken flavored. Does not eat beef treats, just chicken or lamb, never had a dog like that before, and only likes chewy treats not hard ones, forget milk bones won't touch them. Poor little Bella only has 6 teeth left, so she is limited, but will eat beef treats. I keep my friends dogs supplied with treats.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The only food item Beau has ever rejected is a raspberry, which he spit out and stomped into the carpet. Other than that he'll eat anything and everything.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine will refuse pretty much everything, they are so picky! They hate peanut butter, and lamb. Anything in lamb flavored they absolutely hate. I bought some Ziwipeak lamb and they starved for a full month, because they refused to eat it. I have also had them refuse pure chicken before! I have crazy picky poodles!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin is just starting to take treats, after 5 months. I still have to throw them on the floor most of the time, and sometimes he runs away from it.

He would est nothing almost when I got him, but now he is starting to want to discover the worlds and eat stuff. Even stuff he shouldn't eat...

That's all I can say for now, to be followed.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

These are all so funny. Thank you all for sharing! 

and


LEUllman said:


> The only food item Beau has ever rejected is a raspberry, which he spit out and stomped into the carpet.


that reminds me that my two also collectively dislike blackberries! I eat them almost every morning, and if I offer one to them it will inevitably end up as a purple spot on the carpet :argh:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Coldbrew thanks for starting this thread. It has been lots of fun to see what kinds of silly things our dogs will and will not eat!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Neither of my girls will eat fruits or veggies. I was eating some fried okra once, and gave a piece to Nico to see if I could sneak a veggie to her that way, and she managed to eat the fried breading and leave the little green okra on the floor!
Only other item Nico refused was yogurt - which my border collie will happily lap up. That was a strange one to me!
It has been over a year since I offered Nico yogurt, so I might try again. She loves the raw milk I give her.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle doesn't like peanut butter. She doesn't like Pupperoni or any cheap grocery store treat. I found out in puppy class Noelle doesn't like hot dogs or cheese. Guess what I brought with me to class? She spit out every treat in class. Oh man, that did not go well. We are going to class in 5 minutes. I am bringing liver and dehydrated liverwurst. She liked it in the yard. Hopfully she still likes it. Wish me luck in class.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Noelle doesn't like peanut butter. She doesn't like Pupperoni or any cheap grocery store treat. I found out in puppy class Noelle doesn't like hot dogs or cheese. Guess what I brought with me to class? She spit out every treat in class. Oh man, that did not go well. We are going to class in 5 minutes. I am bringing liver and dehydrated liverwurst. She liked it in the yard. Hopfully she still likes it. Wish me luck in class.


She is so young I would be using part of her daily kibble as training treats. My dogs all will work for kibble, although they might work a little harder for a bit of chicken. There is a lot of calorie and fat content in both of your high value treats.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I use kibble at home. The liver was for class. It worked! She was laser focused and we had fun. At least I know what Noelle considers a high value treat. Mostly i use boiled chicken mixed with kibble for treats.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuki will eat anything and everything...food or not. He loves fruits and veggies and I found him sneaking a zucchini from the garden into the house one day. 

Atticus is very picky, the list of things he will eat is shorter than the list he wont lol. But he will take food he dislikes just so the other dogs cant have it...then hide it. If another dog gets close to the hiding place, he races back over to that place and guards it from the other dogs. Such a greedy little booger.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle will not eat any commercial dog treat with chemicals in it. He spits them all out except Bil Jack on occasion. It actually is kind of embarrassing when people want to give him a treat. He will eat hot dogs though.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory will try most things but is not hugely food motivated. He's not a big fan of most leafy sort of veggies but will occasionally eat lettuce. He likes but doesn't love peanut butter. 

The other day I was making a salad and gave him the end of the cos lettuce (the core bit with some leaf attached). He nibbled at it on his bed while I had my dinner. The next morning he woke me up by breathing heavily next to my neck, I rolled over in bed right on top of the gross cold wet hunk of lettuce! Hahahha what a lovely treat he left me.


----------



## justinnum1 (Feb 1, 2016)

My poodle truffles will eat anything except black olives. Her main diet is Sams club chicken and soft carrots, she occasionally will get salmon or tuna.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine didn't like veggies much, unless they were cooked. I really wanted to give him raw carrots as it's a naturally healthy chew but nope!!

He did steal chocolates in the wrappers and would carefully UNWRAP them before eating them! *facepalm*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I never had a dog that didn't like peanut butter. LOL. That's amazing to read about all the dogs that dislike it. It's great for getting pills down, isn't it. 

Hmmm. Well, Maurice doesn't like his raw organ meats so I have to force feed that. (an integral part of his raw diet) Luckily, it slithers down easily. He isn't wild about his green veggies, but if I add pumpkin, then it must taste better. Neither Poodles like blueberries, but Jose` does. (he reminds me of Mikey...that kid, about whom the others say, "give it to Mikey. He'll eat anything." lol. They all love bananas, pineapple and a few other things. I haven't tried that many unusual things I guess.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor had a class that was all about refining the "watch me" command. The instructor provided all of us with a jar of baby food meat which drove all the other dogs in the class crazy. It was supposed to be a high value treat. Sailor turned his head away from the jar in disgust. I finally was allowed to bring a squeaky hedgehog toy as Sailor's high value reward. So, yeah, Sailor pretty much rejected every kind of treat and begrudgingly ate his real food. Fast forward to his tenth birthday, when he for the first time in his entire life, tore a bag of dog food open. He either really loves Acana Duck and Pear, or he is just getting weird! I used to be able to leave a sandwich sitting on the low coffee table and he wouldn't touch it... now I will walk back in the room and he burps in my face without a morsel of guilt, or sandwich left. Oh yeah, and his blood work and Addison's check were just done and are fine. The boy just discovered the joys of being a pig!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed that's so funny that Sailor has changed his mind about piglet behavior. Lily and Peeves are pretty good about leaving unattended food alone, Javvy not so much yet, so no food on low tables here just now!

I love that you had an attention and focus class. In my novice classes I stress the importance of focused attention and eye contact as the foundation of all other obedience activities.


----------



## Spot210 (Nov 7, 2015)

blueroan said:


> Mine didn't like veggies much, unless they were cooked. I really wanted to give him raw carrots as it's a naturally healthy chew but nope!!
> 
> He did steal chocolates in the wrappers and would carefully UNWRAP them before eating them! *facepalm*


Oh wow - that brings back a memory! Back when I was in my 20's, I had a miniature poodle who found a mislaid box of Fannie May candies someone had shoved under a bed during a very hectic Xmas season. She would periodically bring a candy to me as I sat on the floor wrapping gifts, and I had absolutely no idea where they were coming from. I eventually discovered the partially eaten box while cleaning. Thank goodness she never got sick from that chocolate!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Caddy said:


> I have yet to come across a food that Abbey won't eat, the second I start chopping anything she's there. Loves her veggies, fruit, PB and yogurt.




Same. anything you put in front of Zoe she will eat.
Loves peanut butter, fruits, veggies, yogurt, popcorn, bread, eggs


----------

